# Joining the club, sort of



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I am waiting on the delivery of a Ripsaw band mill: http://www.ripsaw.com
Teamed up with the Alaskan CSM I just got, it should make a decent setup and workout for my personal use. Already had the chainsaws. Another forum had a guy that used this setup to make cants with the CSM and boards with the ripsaw. I needed something that would fit in my wife's minivan and store in my garage. No tractor, no storage, no nothing out on my new piece of property means I need to take everything out until secure storage is in place. I will see about a real mill when I can lock it up. There are about 15 logs laying down in a small creek bottom where they caught on a railroad bridge. They washed down from somewhere upstream where they logged, no stumps on my property. They are solid where I cut an end off with the chainsaw, nice and shady down there and up out of the water except when it floods.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to the club! Nothing like milling to really get you addicted to wood.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh boy, the first birdseye you mill out (from my experience the stress trees like in a flood plane are more prone to high figure) you will dream/wake wanting more. Welcome to our world :thumbsup:


----------

